# first fatty in mes-breakfast



## mvincent42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok so I have decided to roll up a fatty for breakfast on Sunday. 11:00 broncos game so great opportunity to try out this deliciousness. My plan is to use 2 lb of homemade breakfast sausage, cook up a big thin sheet of scrambled eggs to lay in the middle of it. Fry up some hasbrowns and sprinkle it with the potatoes and cheese. Sprinkle with a few onions (my wife hates peppers so no go there) and maybe some mushrooms and tomatoes if I have them laying around. Going to follow the method on the fatty sticky to roll including the bacon wrap. Plan to smoke it for about 4 hours at 225 to hopefully get 165 internal temp. Any thoughts?


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds good to me just make sure temp is there. We all want to see q-view when you do it.

u makin me hungry now.

Thanks Steve


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 10, 2012)

So...finally getting started.  First step to grind some pork shoulder (a little over a lb) and make some breakfast sausage.

Pork, Sage, Garlic salt, pepper, syrup, and my favorite, dominos crushed red pepper....High quality stuff.  That was my sarcasm font but it works.













2012-11-10_11-57-18_771.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






I'm following the fatty sticky, so I won't give step by step but I successfully rolled it into the bag!













2012-11-10_12-13-15_269.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






Now off to the store for the rest of the supplies!  More later...


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok just finished rolling it.  So...here's what I did:

First I put my sausage down.












2012-11-10_14-11-15_949.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then I put my eggs on top












2012-11-10_14-12-17_285.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then I added my cooked hash browns












2012-11-10_14-13-12_98.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then finally I added some onions and tomatoes












2012-11-10_14-14-34_109.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then I rolled it and put it in plastic wrap to tighten it up












2012-11-10_14-21-11_191.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






Then I made a bacon weave (which I forgot to get a pic of....sorry! but it happened!)  Then rolled the fatty (out of the plastic wrap) in the bacon weave and then rewrapped in plastic wrap and tightened again.












2012-11-10_14-32-10_712.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 10, 2012






Going to smoke tomorrow morning so ready around 10am.  Plan to start about 5 so I have enough time for sure.  Just a quick question though...should I smoke it right on the rack or in a pan with holes in it? Or something else?  Any other advice before I start would be most appreciated.  Very excited can't wait!


----------



## rustyford (Nov 10, 2012)

I've only done a couple, but did them right on the rack with no problem.


----------



## heycookieman (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep I'm with Rusty on the rack. It looks great


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 11, 2012)

Rack and at 225 should be around 3 hours id guess but stick with temp for doneness.


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Its a lovely 20* outside with snow here in colorful Colorado. Preheating the smoker now. Fatty going in momentarily! Hope the neighbors wake up to awesome smells!


----------



## mvincent42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think it turned out ok....












IMG00246.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-11_09-42-06_243.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-11_10-10-47_284.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Nov 11, 2012






Thank you so much to everyone who gave me advice on this....One of the best things I have ever eaten!


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## roller (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks great !


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome to me. Great job!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 3, 2013)

GO BRONCOS BABY!!!!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jan 3, 2013)

Sometimes it is tough being a Chiefs fan in Donkey Country !!!  What part of Aurora you from Vincent?  I dont remember waking up to the sweet smell of smoke on the 11th, hope it tasted as good as it looks...i'm out by southlands mall...


----------



## paul catt (Jan 6, 2013)

I cant wait to try one


----------

